# Through the Breach: A Malifaux RPG



## Zcurator (Nov 30, 2012)

As a fan of the Malifaux world, I felt the desire to rally support for a future RPG Wyrd is crafting.

The Kickstarter link.
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1334239018/through-the-breach-a-malifaux-roleplaying-game?ref=category

Anyone else excited for this development?


----------



## Wycen (Dec 8, 2012)

I've looked at some of their figures while I was trying to find something to represent my eidolon and the pictures of painted minis are nice.  I can't paint like that so wouldn't buy them but I might flip through an rpg book if I found it on a shelf.


----------

